# O Hrvatskom Forumu



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Hrvatski forum u sklopu foruma Skyscrapercity vuče svoje korijene još iz davne 2002./2003. godine kada pojedini formaši (nazovimo iz pionirima hrvatskog foruma  ) počinju s otvaranjem threadova vezanih uz Hrvatsku i hrvatske gradove (pri tome bi bilo svakako u redu da izdvojimo ime korisnika SinCity  ). 


Nešto veći interes za praćenje i ažuriranje hrvatskih threadova javlja se oko 2004. i 2005. godine kada se i javlja prva veća grupa registiranih korisnika iz Hrvatske i iz hrvatske dijaspore. No, u to vrijeme Hrvatski forum još uvijek fizički ne postoji, već djeluje zajedno sa svim državama Istočne Europe u svima zajedničkoj sekciji „Eastern Europe“ ( kasnije preimenovanu i arhiviranu kao Eastern Europe/Balkans).


Godine 2006. hrvatski threadovi bivaju objedinjeni u zajednički forum „Alpe Adria“ čije su članice osim Hrvatske bila Slovenija i Bosna i Hercegovina. Forum „Alpe Adria“ počinje sve više rasti i primati nove članove iz svih triju država, a ponajviše iz Hrvatske. 


Početkom 2008. godine forum „Alpe Adria“ ima oko 80 redovitih korisnika iz Hrvatske te se javlja ideja za stvaranjem vlastitog hrvatskog foruma, što se uskoro i realizira.


Od 2008. godine do danas „Hrvatski forum“ promijenio je dosta lica, jer kako je rasao broj korisnika, tako se javljala i potreba za dodavanjem novih sekcija i dijelova unutar samog Hrvatskog Foruma. Danas Hrvatski forum ima oko 250 registriranih korisnika od kojih je između 80 i 100 aktivno gotovo na dnevnoj bazi, dok ostatak ima povremene posjete ili su ih imali u nekom peroidu od samih početaka foruma pa do danas.

U ljeto 2011. godine, Hrvatski forum biva premješten na glavnu stranicu foruma SkyscraperCity.


Važno je reći da je Hrvatski forum bio najveći i najaktivniji forum unutar najveće SSC sekcije Euroscrapers prije nego što je preseljen na glavnu stranicu, a sam Hrvatski Forum trenutno broji blizu 1,000,000 postova te također gledano na razini cijelog foruma SSC, spada u Top 10 najbrže rastućih nacionalnih foruma.

Nešto o samoj podjeli...
Forum je podjeljen u 4 sekcije ovisno o naravi samih vijesti i postova.

Prva kategorija pod nazivom „Croatia“ objedinjava vijesti i slike o napretku hrvatskih gradova i regija koji su podjeljene u regionalne sekcije.


*Istra, Primorje i Gorska Hrvatska*
*Dalmacija*
*Slavonija i Baranja*
*Sjeverna i Središnja Hrvatska*
*Zagreb*

Druga sekcija odnosi se na cijelu Hrvatsku i vijesti iz nje, bilo da su gospodarskog, turističkog, infrastrukturnog, vojnog ili nekog drugog sadržaja.


*Gospodarstvo, infrastruktura i razvoj*
*Vojska*
*Željeznice*
*Cestovna infrastruktura*
*Zrakoplovstvo
[*]Pomorski i riječni promet*

Treća sekcija objedinjava multimediju; slike i video iz Hrvatske, a i iz drugih država. Tu spadaju takozvane reportaže naših forumaša koji su posjetili neku državu, a isto tako i prezentacije drugih država i gradova od strane forumaša iz drugih država. Osim toga tu su i podforumi za foto natjecanje, urbanizam i arhitekturu, te za stare fotografije i razglednice. Najnoviji podforum "Parlaonica" sadrži zanimljive teme iz Hrvatske i svijeta, uz opuštenije ali i konstruktivne diskusije. Parlaonica se razlikuje po tome što se postovi ne zbrajaju pod ukupan zbroj postova svakog forumaša.


*Putovanja*
*Fototeka*
*Stare slike i razglednice*
*Arhitektura i urbanizam*
*Parlaonica*

Sekcija unutar ove sekcije koja nije vidljiva neregistriranim korisnicima je *Šank*. To je podforum koji objedinjava opuštene razgovore i teme koje nisu toliko vezane uz samu izgradnju, no tamo se također mogu naći teme vezane za vodstvo Hrvatskih gradova i probleme u njima. Kako sekcija može postati vidljiva? Tako da se registrirate 

Direktan link: Šank

Na kraju, ne doduše prava sekcija, već dio foruma koji se nalazi na samom dnu, a to su statistika i obavijesti.

Kako će forum i dalje rasti, možemo očekivati i nova širenja i povećanja, a u međuvremenu svim novim i starim korisnicima želim ugodno korištenje foruma.

:cheers:


----------



## renco (Dec 5, 2005)

Lijepo sročeno.
Usput svakako bi trebalo spomenuti i lf-a.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

naravno, šteta je što ne navrati ponekad.
dobro, lf je bio definitivno najupečatljiviji iz najezde forumaša iz 2004-godine :lol:
sincity-ja sam spomenuo kao pionira vegetacije iz hrvatske.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Moraš spomenuti i Ballotu kao top spamera s 20000 postova  :jk:

Dobro napravljeno kay:


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

Mislim da hrvatskih forumaša ima znatno više od 150. Pa samo nas Brođana ima preko 20, ali samo Miki i ja skoro svakodnevno postamo.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

to sam napisao prema podacima iz ankete u dretvi "roll call".
ja isto pretpostavljam da je više ljudi, no okay. možemo u jesen ponovit roll cal za 2011. godinu.


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Ocemo udrit kakav roll call za 2012?


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

da, mogli bi, već sam razmišljao kay:


----------



## LUDI-OS™ (Jun 4, 2012)

Mogli bi malo osvjeziti podatke?


----------



## Miki86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jesam. kay:


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

Tribalo bi dodat zrakoplovstvo.


----------



## splicanin (May 8, 2017)

Roll Call 2017/18 ?


----------



## Rovinjac (Sep 3, 2009)

Da li netko zna kako se isključuje ovaj glupi pogled za mobitel i stavlja u mod za računalo?


----------

